# Looking for ERP (NSFW, Kinky)



## joshgorilla (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm looking to play a teenage jock gorilla who gets into a sticky situation. He's kind of naive and not too bright, but he'll fight back as hard as he can once he realizes what he's gotten himself into. Possible setups might involve alien abductions, mad scientists, or kinky coaches determined to win the state championship no matter what.

The main kinks I'm after are bondage and noncon. Other possible kinks include mind control, medical play, latex/rubber, cum milking, humiliation, and discipline.

My hard no list is basically poop, pee, vore, that kind of thing. You know, the usuals. Other kinks can be discussed.


----------



## Little_Luna (Nov 9, 2017)

I am interested just I don't do Dom often. Though I could try it out. My Char Backstory may be able to play a role into this.


----------

